# Impact colors !



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*It seems I've been doing a lot of jobs with deep base impact type colors . So I figured I'd show some of them . Feel free to post pics of your " impact " color jobs too 





























*


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

nice looking.

What products do you use?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nice work, i have tons of color job posts...i too love colors!


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> nice looking.
> 
> What products do you use?



I give my customers a choice of brands but most times I'm using Benjamin Moore's Regal line :thumbsup:


----------

